# Clarifier for scope lens



## roberts.steve16 (Dec 25, 2019)

I’ve been running a X6 power with a B clarifier. It seems ok but I tried a C today which made it a little clearer indoors. The target seamed smaller though. Haven’t tried it outdoors yet. Where do most people fall with scope lens-clarifier?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

roberts.steve16 said:


> I’ve been running a X6 power with a B clarifier. It seems ok but I tried a C today which made it a little clearer indoors. The target seamed smaller though. Haven’t tried it outdoors yet. Where do most people fall with scope lens-clarifier?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Specialty Archery Clarifiers are available in three strengths. Yellow strength is low power clarifier. Green strength is medium power clarifier. Red strength is high power clarifier.
Each strength is available in all the aperture sizes. A clarifier is basically a negative magnification lens. So, without the clarifier (just an open peep), you get a bigger image, although blurry.
So, with the clarifier peep insert, if you find the correct strength for YOUR eyeball, the image is more in focus, and the image is also smaller.

MOST folks, if they use a clarifier peep insert, are pairing a 4X lens with the Yellow strength clarifier peep insert.
MOST folks, if they use a clarifier peep insert, are pairing a 6X lens with the Green strength clarifier peep insert.
MOST folks, if they use a clarifier peep insert, are pairing a 8X lens with the Red strength clarifier peep insert.

Are there exceptions? Sure. So some folks get away with a 4X lens, and NO clarifier peep insert, and just use the super TINY open peep aperture size?
Yes, you can focus a lens image, with a super tiny open peep, but the image gets darker, the more tiny the size of the aperture. No free lunch.


----------



## roberts.steve16 (Dec 25, 2019)

I’m new to the target side of things. I’ve been doing decent with the green paired with x6 but wonderd if it could be clearer. So tried the yellow last night. Clearer but smaller. Can’t wait to see what it looks like out side on 3D. I probably should experiment with some different peep sizes also. I can’t believe how much there is to learn with this stuff, just on the mechanical side of things. Thank you for the very informative response. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

that is typically what happens with clarifiers. as the sight picture gets clearer from using a stronger clarifier, it also gets smaller.


----------



## roberts.steve16 (Dec 25, 2019)

So going clearer and smaller might could be a bad thing as far a pin float causing anxiety . I can’t wait to see how the 3D animals look with my new clarifier. I think I’m going to also test out a 4X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

The only way is for you to trail & error till you find what will work best for you as it is your eyes that are looking & see, so it is up to you to find what works best for YOU! Different clarifiers sizes,
extension length, & aperture sizes.


----------

